# an die soulrider und die dies werden wollen...



## Blingfisch (16. März 2004)

das wetter wird besser und somit solllten wir mal wieder nen kleinen ausritt in angriff nehmen!
nix außergewöhnliches, ich wär dafür das wir mal in aller gemütsruhe an den stiefel rollen...
ihr könnt ja auch noch andere örtlichkeiten auflisten!

als datum schlage ich mal den 28.03 vor, is noch weile hin, ich denke jeder hat genug zeit sich diesen termin vorzumerken!

über die uhrzeit können wir uns ja alle noch streiten, ich schlage mal 13uhr vor!

also bis dann blinge


----------



## Maui (16. März 2004)

why not.
wär eh nit schlecht wenn wir generell feste termine auswählen an denen wir einen düsen gehen. 13 uhr find ich als wochenendaufderpistegeher etwas früh.
muss hat klar sein ob Fr/Mond/street oder wie auch immer und wo die reise beginn SB/IGB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (16. März 2004)

moinsen

am 26. is eh noch mitgliederversammlung (für alle dies vergessen haben)
bin debai


cu felix


ps.: check out: www.soulrider-ev.de


----------



## Maui (16. März 2004)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen
> 
> am 26. is eh noch mitgliederversammlung (für alle dies vergessen haben)
> bin debai
> ...



nit jans datt is am
Samstag, 27. März 2004 16:00


----------



## 1.Soulrider (16. März 2004)

wie wäre es denn wenn wir uns am 28.03.04 mal den Kahlenberg vornehmen würden. Ich als ortskundiger kann euch da mal ein paar geile Trails zeigen. Ach so, bis dahin ist auch mein Orange 223/IBS endlich fertig.
So also unter dem Lift (von der Hütte bis zum Parkplatz runter) existiert schon ein annehmlicher single-Trail und auf der anderen Seite richtung Stiefel ist auch ein zimlich geiler Trail mit hohen Steilkurfen so ähnlich wie ein tief ausgewaschenes Flussbett usw.
Auserdem sind es dann nur noch 100m bis zum Burger-King!  
Ride on
Flo


----------



## Blingfisch (16. März 2004)

oh lasset die reise in sb beginnen, wie in alten zeiten werden wir den schweren weg durch das opferfordernde tal nach stinkbert bestreiten, werden eine rast am fuße des berges einlegen um danach mit gestärkten rössern zu weitern schandtaten aufzubrechen...

maui konforme zeit--->14uhr?

de blinge


----------



## 1.Soulrider (16. März 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> oh lasset die reise in sb beginnen, wie in alten zeiten werden wir den schweren weg durch das opferfordernde tal nach stinkbert bestreiten, werden eine rast am fuße des berges einlegen um danach mit gestärkten rössern zu weitern schandtaten aufzubrechen...
> 
> maui konforme zeit--->14uhr?
> 
> de blinge



bin am start


----------



## Freeridedragon (16. März 2004)

Tach alle zusammen!
Ja das wäre mal wieder gudd wenn wir fahren würden jetzt wo jeder sein neues Bike hat.Wir müssen uns ja auf den Sommer vorbereiten.Bin auch aufjedenfall am Start.
Wann gibts denn die Member-Ausweise?

Servus Björn


----------



## Maui (17. März 2004)

Freeridedragon schrieb:
			
		

> Tach alle zusammen!
> Ja das wäre mal wieder gudd wenn wir fahren würden jetzt wo jeder sein neues Bike hat.Wir müssen uns ja auf den Sommer vorbereiten.Bin auch aufjedenfall am Start.
> Wann gibts denn die Member-Ausweise?
> 
> Servus Björn



die gibts bei der nächten mitglieder versammlung in der garage!!!


----------



## appollo (17. März 2004)

hi leuts!!!  
ENDLICH!!! hab schon gedacht ihr hättet die site vergessen  naja endlich steht hier mal wieder was... hab gestern versucht was zu posten, hab ne halbe seite voll geschrieben und dann............. was der server überlastet !!!!        ok 

also ich find das auch ne super Idee vom patrick... wär aber auch mehr für den start in sb   vielleicht hab ich bis dahin en hardtail am start... glaub aber net. naja wenn maui und flo mitkommen fahr ich ja nich so alleine im staub der anderen  schauen ma mal, ne.... 

dann können wa mit den cards ja erstmals bisschen prahlen   
nee bin ja grad voll mim felix am callen usw... bin ich ja immer aufm aktuellen  stand!   
es gibt auch "neuigkeiten" über den park in ingbert falls felix noch nich mit euch "geblubbert" hat... flo wir müssen mal noch telen...

und noch eine frage: kann ich auf BMX innenlager alle kurbeln bauen oder auf was muss ich achten?? und wie viele zähne sind an vorderen ritzeln üblich wenn man nur einen hat?? wie viel habt ihr so, wer nur einen hat...?

so das wärs dann auch  hoffe das so viele smilies rein gehen!!
und wenn das jetz wieder nich geht dann flipp ich aus

tschau!! $oulrider max


----------



## 1.Soulrider (17. März 2004)

Ciao Max,
dann ruf mich doch mal an.
Also ich fahre ne Race-Face Kurbelgarnitur (Prodigy DH) mit einem 44er Kettenblatt.
Für BMX Fragen mußt du dich an de Felix wenden.

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1.Soulrider (17. März 2004)

Wie wäre es denn mit diesem Bild?


----------



## Blingfisch (17. März 2004)

@max
du willst in einen bmx rahmen (oder in ein pp) eine mtb-kurbel reinquetschen?
das geht schon, nur brauchst du dazu einen adapter, den gibts von zb. truvativ oder pp kost so um die 20 euronen!
und wegen der anzahl der zähne kommts meiner meinung nach noch ein bischen drauf an was du mit dm radel vorhast...
wenn du dir ein 42ger blatt drauf machst und ne 11-32 kassette passts auf jeden (meine meinung)!

die leute aus sb starten auch in sb, die stinkberter treffen wir würd ich sagen wie eh und je unten am stiefel???

@maui sach mal was zur start zeit, das hängt an dir!

de blinge


----------



## Blingfisch (17. März 2004)

@flo
bischen bescheidene quali fürn poster, oder?


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (18. März 2004)

geile äktschen!
bin am start!
ich find des mit de logos im avatar voll porno!    

@max: was is nu mit deinem rahmen? pp?


----------



## Maui (18. März 2004)

Hi,

wir brauchen ein guten Bikephoto  von einem fetten jump, egal ob DH oder dirt, hauptsache nahaufnahme und gute qualli. muss auch keins von uns sein.
bitte her damit.

gruss maui

paddy on


----------



## bikeburnz (19. März 2004)

mal was anderes..was meint ihr mit mond??( ich weiß auch das es einen im All gibt  ) kann jemand den spot beschreiben, ich kenn nämlich auch einen spot der so heißt weiß aber nicht ob er das ist..
Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (19. März 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes..was meint ihr mit mond??( ich weiß auch das es einen im All gibt  ) kann jemand den spot beschreiben, ich kenn nämlich auch einen spot der so heißt weiß aber nicht ob er das ist..
> Thx



das ist genau das was ihr such  

kommt einfach mal vorbei zum duddeln und dann gibts die volle Erdkunde info


----------



## appollo (22. März 2004)

wie warn das jetz schon wieder gemeint maui`??

wie wars eigentlich am sonntag gabs ne gute schlamm schlacht>? wo wart ihr überhaupt im frankenland? 


unser mond is in sb/rodenhof @ bike burnz

ja hab jetz mein purepower bestellt mit BMX gehäuse. is aber adapter im packet wie ich gesehen hab. flix hilft mir bei der ganzen innenlager geschicht auch en bisschen . in der bstellungs bestätigung stand  dann, das es wegen der "special farbe" weiß 4 wochen dauert    vool die spaggn  naja...

ehm so langsam bin ich dafür gleich nach st. ingbert zu fahren   

@ flo: mein vater ruft dich dann die woche mal an...
@ felix: was isn jetz mit der FSA bestellung? und wo willste die machen?

bis denn ciao max!!


----------



## bikeburnz (22. März 2004)

ey das is auch einer unserer monde @ apollo 

dann gibts ja doch leben auf m mond


----------



## appollo (22. März 2004)

aber sicher gibbet do leben!   sobald es trocken ist... und man nicht gleich völlig versinkt! und mit unseren motor cross artigen reifen kommt man ehh nicht weit, wenns nich ganz trocken is!
aber is das denn dann der selbe mond? dann müsstet ihr doch mal unsere meter sprünge gesehen haben oder?? und was macht man mit einem CUBE COMP da oben???     
geht so was?

gruß max!


----------



## bikeburnz (22. März 2004)

@ apollo
hmm denk schon..der mond am rodenhof neben der autobahn... gugg mal meine fotos, da iasser drauf..im hintergrund..
mit m cube kann man z.b. runter fahren und auch n bissl springen..weiß aber nitt wo ihr da springt..würd ich aber gern mal sehen...


----------



## appollo (23. März 2004)

da stehn doch mind. 5 sprünge auf der halde ganz oben! ja sicher flo oder felix oder so können dir bestimmt irgendwie irgendwas sagen...
muss michg jetz en bisschen beeilen

ciao max


----------



## Maui (23. März 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @ apollo
> hmm denk schon..der mond am rodenhof neben der autobahn... gugg mal meine fotos, da iasser drauf..im hintergrund..
> mit m cube kann man z.b. runter fahren und auch n bissl springen..weiß aber nitt wo ihr da springt..würd ich aber gern mal sehen...




ne das is nicht der Mond den wir meinen. obwohl es nicht weit weg von deinem ist. ziemlich genau auf der anderen Seite der audobahn.


----------



## Blingfisch (23. März 2004)

@bikeburnz das ist net der mond, das is der schlacke(berg)
da heissts ja nur ein wenig die hinterradbremse benutzen und runterrutschen!
wenn du zu "unserem" mond willst musst du oben wenns in den wald reingeht, wenn du aus richtung stadion kommst quer über die starße richtung rodenhof und dir den weg ab da zu beschreiben ist zu ätzend, kannst dich ja am sonntag anschliessen, dann dückeln wir erst mal nach igb

@maui sach mal an keule wo gedenkst du dich denn zu treffen um 1400uhr?

de blinge


----------



## Maui (23. März 2004)

Hab unter

last-minute-biken

einen termin angelegt

guggst du 
>>> hier eintragen <<<< 

da stehn auch alle infos.

[email protected] was ist mit dir am samstag, MV ?


----------



## appollo (23. März 2004)

@ maui: wie wollt ihr denn dahin düsen per car oder mim bike,? weil mim bike kann ich dann in ingbert gleich wieder umdrehen und heim schieben 
also das wär mir dann doch en bissel zu umständlich mim big hit...
wenn nit düss ich halt mim auto nach ingbert....  

ciao max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (23. März 2004)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> @ maui: wie wollt ihr denn dahin düsen per car oder mim bike,? weil mim bike kann ich dann in ingbert gleich wieder umdrehen und heim schieben
> also das wär mir dann doch en bissel zu umständlich mim big hit...
> wenn nit düss ich halt mim auto nach ingbert....
> 
> ciao max



nö ich hab schon vor hinzuradeln, unzwar ganz gemellich nur net zu anstrengend, geht ja drum hinzukommen und sich nit das leben zu holen. geht ja auch so gud wie net gerauf.


----------



## appollo (23. März 2004)

ach ich glaub ich zieh dann doch eher die andere variante vor 
weißte schon wie das wetter werden soll? fürs WE is es ja besser gemeldet, zu mindest mal sonnenschein... sontag ka.

gruß max!


----------



## Blingfisch (23. März 2004)

@apollo:es is sinn und zweck mal ein bischen rollen zu gehen, damit wir alle unseren winterspeck loswerden und mal anfangen etwas länger zu fahren und nicht nur an einem zb sprung ne ewigkeit stehen zu bleiben...

@maui was isn am samstag inner garage? kann mich mal jemand aufklären?

de blinge


----------



## Maui (23. März 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @apollo:es is sinn und zweck mal ein bischen rollen zu gehen, damit wir alle unseren winterspeck loswerden und mal anfangen etwas länger zu fahren und nicht nur an einem zb sprung ne ewigkeit stehen zu bleiben...
> 
> @maui was isn am samstag inner garage? kann mich mal jemand aufklären?
> 
> de blinge



Hi blinge,
ei die Mitgliederversammlung der soulrider um 16 uhr.
schau doch mal in die Einladung (alertbird) die du bekommen hast.
da hast du auf ICH KOMM nicht gevotet    
kommst du ? wenn ja dann vote nochmal.


----------



## appollo (23. März 2004)

schon kalr blinge das mach ich auch, aber erst wenn mein pp bereitsteht...
also so in 6 wochen schätz ich mal... dann auf jeden fall!!   

tschau max!


----------



## Blingfisch (23. März 2004)

*unschuldigpfeif*

@maui jau hab mich im datum vertan...
kann abba leider trotzdem nüch!  

wir sehen uns dann ja sonntags zur le tour, kannst mir auf dem weg nach stinkbert ja alles berichten!

de blinge


----------



## appollo (24. März 2004)

ja zeit genug habt ihr ja dann


----------



## Freeridedragon (28. März 2004)

Tach,
und wie war die Freeride-Tour?
Hoffe beim nächsten mal dass ich mit kann.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (28. März 2004)

sau gudd!
de kahleberg rockt!

wann bist du mal nochmal am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (28. März 2004)

die abfahrten waren schon geil, leider waren die abfahrten mit den bemühungen beim berg auf schieben nicht zu vergleichen       die abfahrten waren sowieso bis auf eine ziehmlich kurz!! aber schön. da merkt man aber schon das die dirtjumper völlig unter bemittelt ist!!!!    
war aber trotzdem ein super tag!

@ björn: weiß net ob dein northshore da reicht    das muss da schon ordent lich was raus holen...   

@felix: is dir das völlig egal wann du deine bestellung machst? ich muss das ehh noch mal überarbeiten und geb dir dann den cash wenn alles fertig ist ( nicht aufregen!!) 
aber das wird hoffentlich echt ein super park in stinkberti...

ciao max!


----------



## Freeridedragon (28. März 2004)

Hoffe dass ich beim nächsten mal dabei bin.Wann ist denn die nächste Tour?
@max:auch wenns nit reicht, so schlimm kanns ja wohl nit sein  .Oder?
Is der Schmeidi hinterher gekommen oder hat er schlappt gemacht?
Bis dann Björn


----------



## appollo (28. März 2004)

nächsten samstag is jetz erst mal der mond vorgesehen... als idee vom flo. und sonntag gehts noch mal in die alben   

@björn: keine angst, runter kommt man immer  nee die sind net schlimm aber wenn man dann mal schneller zu gange ist muss man sich schon anschnallen    aber egal! 

wir müssen jetz uff jeden fall mol schauen das ma so bald wie möglich in die parks düsen, düsen, düsen  

cu max!


----------



## Blingfisch (28. März 2004)

bis aufn maui und den felix(net de loggejohni) und mich sind doch eh alle abgeschissen!!!
ihr weichkekse, das nächste mal bleiben die autos zuhause, oder ihr müßt euch zum opel-club gesellen  

bis zum nächsten we ihr nasen, wir können doch grade hier was neues ausmachen...?

de blinge


----------



## appollo (28. März 2004)

änder du erst mal dein logo und dann kannste als offizieller soulrider hier mitreden!!


----------



## Jobal (29. März 2004)

Hehehehehe, war echt gudd, nächstes WE wieder????

Könnten ma Stiewwel antesten o. Kirkel...

Abba diesmal machen wir 14:00 Uhr Start u. wer net bis 14:15 da iss hat Pech gehabt, die Rumwarterei bei den Jungs von der Opelgang war mega ätzend.

So long, Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (29. März 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Hehehehehe, war echt gudd, nächstes WE wieder????
> 
> Könnten ma Stiewwel antesten o. Kirkel...
> 
> ...



jans ruhig alder.

DAS THEMA LANYARD
ist jetzt auch erledigt.
Carrierstyle finanziert die produktion von 1000Stk. und wir bekommen pro Mitglied einem zum Selbestkostenpreis.
Rock&Roll
MAUI


----------



## Freeridedragon (29. März 2004)

wie teuer ist dann so ein Ding?
Wann bekommen wir sie?


----------



## Maui (29. März 2004)

Freeridedragon schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer ist dann so ein Ding?
> Wann bekommen wir sie?




abwarten, wenn es geht nix  
aber max 5


----------



## appollo (29. März 2004)

ham wa die jetz auch als dicker sponsor im sack? oder wa?
wär ja fett, wenn wir noch ein paar sponsoren bekommen brachen wa gar keine farben mehr aufm trokot sonder nur noch logos kreuz und quer.
vielleicht findet mein vater ja wirklich noch ein paar... ich find MC doof nich so schlim immerhin hätte der getrey auch noch was zum spenden übrig     

ich kugg jetz auf jeden fall mal das ich ne boxxer ankarre... sonst is das jo en bissel schwul im park. hab immer noch keine antwort auf die fräge wann do was läuft in todtnau     

bis denn max


----------



## Maui (29. März 2004)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> ham wa die jetz auch als dicker sponsor im sack? oder wa?
> wär ja fett, wenn wir noch ein paar sponsoren bekommen brachen wa gar keine farben mehr aufm trokot sonder nur noch logos kreuz und quer.
> vielleicht findet mein vater ja wirklich noch ein paar... ich find MC doof nich so schlim immerhin hätte der getrey auch noch was zum spenden übrig
> 
> ...



ich hab auch kein problem mit MAC Doof. wenn die was spenden geht was.
wir werden nix kreuz und quer aufm shirt haben. das wird schon stimmig aussehen.
und... kauf dir lieber ne anständige gabel


----------



## Freeridedragon (29. März 2004)

Tach,
wann is denn ,mal ungefähr so ein Ausritt in den Park geplant?
Was muss man da selbst blechen?
Nächstes Wochenende is dann erst mal wieder der Mond dran, da waren wir ja lange nicht mehr!!!
Servus Björn


----------



## Maui (30. März 2004)

Freeridedragon schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> wann is denn ,mal ungefähr so ein Ausritt in den Park geplant?
> Was muss man da selbst blechen?
> Nächstes Wochenende is dann erst mal wieder der Mond dran, da waren wir ja lange nicht mehr!!!
> Servus Björn



also erstmal steht das WE an.

UND DA IST NE FOTO AKTION geplan für die homepage etc.

da heißt, wenn das wetter ok ist kommt der Carlos von C-style und ner kiste klamotten und wir müssen mitm bike faxen machen. 
wär gut wenn so viel wie möglich kommen.

todtnau mach an ostern auf. also das können wir nur wetterabhängig machen aber wahrscheinlich 3 oder 4 wochenende im April.

 MAUI


----------



## appollo (30. März 2004)

hi maui,
also wann wollten ihr da hin? ich hab mim flo samstag ab gemacht weil sonntag bin ich nimmmer zu lande  und sonntag solls wetter so oder so schlechter werden   
das mit den kloamotten find ich aber sau gudd!  

also todtnau dann ende april ooder wie? wär ja fäääääääät!   


cu max!


----------



## 1.Soulrider (31. März 2004)

Also die Sponsoren stehen so weit schon fest.
Becker mining S.
Garage
Total-Normal
und dann kommt vielleicht noch MC.Doof drauf.

Bike-Park: Ab 1.Aprill kann man in Wildbad rocken!

@max: Frag mal deinen Dad ob er uns einen 9sitzer (Bus) für die Erste Tour zu verfügung stellen kann?

Mfg Flo


----------



## appollo (31. März 2004)

hi flo,

ja klar, aber nich ohne mich ehm bin vom 4. bis 11. in den alpen. danach können wa viellcht ja mal das wochen ende nachschauen wie es da bei den anderen aussieht... vielleicht läuft da ja dann schon was! ich weiß ja nich wie es bei euch aussieht...   

tschau max!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridedragon (31. März 2004)

Tach,
@Flo:Ey der Bikepark macht erst am 9.April auf.Ich glaub mal am Karfreitag.
Fahren wir da alle hin?
Servus Björn


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. April 2004)

weil Max am So. schon in Urlaub ist, würde ich sagen treffen wir uns am Sa. aufm Mond. Ab 14:30Uhr?
MfG Flo


----------



## Maui (1. April 2004)

1.Soulrider schrieb:
			
		

> weil Max am So. schon in Urlaub ist, würde ich sagen treffen wir uns am Sa. aufm Mond. Ab 14:30Uhr?
> MfG Flo



ei gudd 14:30 aufm mond hört sich geil an. 
Sonntag soll ja auch das wetter schlechter sein.

cu MAUI


----------



## Freeridedragon (1. April 2004)

Gudd dann,
ich denk mal, dass ich auf jeden Fall am Start bin!
Gibts da auch Fotos?
Dann bis 14.30 am Samstag.
@Felix:Wann kommen die Bilder ins Netz von der Crew?  
Macht mal dass sich de Schmeidi auch bewegt.  
Servus Björn  

Ps.Felix:Kommst du morgen nochmal vorbei?Ich könnte mal die Spiegelreflex mitbringen oder Kamera.


----------



## appollo (1. April 2004)

tja maui kaum bin ich weg ises wetter schlechter ich würd euch ja gern noch en bissel gutes wetter lassen aber ich muss auch mal raus hier 

mond is supper! 14.30 denk ich is auch für jeder mann zu schaffen!
das mit wildbad is ja schon fett, auch neue  strecken , ne ? wann wollt ihr denn da jetz hin flo? schon konkrete pläne??

flo haste alles von wegen logo von der firma? mein vater meinte es sei alles in die wege geleitet^^ hoffe das es schon da is oder noch kommt....  

bombaaaaa hat ja heut schon mal en paar billa von unserem canada mäßigen NORTHSHORE a la phillipe und dem flieger double gemacht! übrigens felix usw. wir haben jetz den ersten roadgab hinter uns  also flo und maui ranhalten 

was sind diese ganzen termine??Wolfach,Markgroeningen,Pirmasens,Gaildorf,Oberndorf,Meßstetten,Gengenbach ??? was läuftn do?   

ciao max!


----------



## Maui (1. April 2004)

MOND 14:30 !

nach todtnau gehts 3 o 4 woche im april je nach wetter

was jetzt erst wollste mir as logo schicken jetzt bluberste de floh an   



> übrigens felix usw. wir haben jetz den ersten roadgab hinter uns also flo und maui ranhalten


buahääää ich mach mir schon in die bux   



> was sind diese ganzen termine??Wolfach,Markgroeningen,Pirmasens,Gaildorf,Oberndorf,Meßstetten,Gengenbach ??? was läuftn do?



also bitte mal anstrengen. das sind dir  race termine 2004 was sonst. in dem fall die dual termine. wer hinwill postet und wer nicht der nicht.
info gibts unter www.freesmile.de oder bei www.mtb-rider.net.

cu MAUI


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (2. April 2004)

moin jungs!

hier sin die pix, thx an la bomba!   

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showga...79&[email protected]&password=  

ach so jungs: stimmt mal für die rennen ab, und zahlt eure re  chnungen!


----------



## appollo (3. April 2004)

hi leuts! 
@felix:das bild macht sich echt nich schlecht das ihr beiden schon mal bearbeitet habt!!!   

ehm an die, die haut mitag komman wollen: es sieht schon düsterer aus über saarbrücken    hoffentlich wirds nicht direkt pitsch nass!...

tschöö max!


----------



## Freeridedragon (3. April 2004)

Tach,
also ich mach mich jetzt mol langsam auf den Weg.
Draußen siehts nicht gerade so gudd aus.
Hoffen wir aber mal auf ne gute Session!!!

Servus Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridedragon (4. April 2004)

Tach,
Wann kommen mal die Billa von gestern ins Netz?
Cool dass jetzt Ferien sind,dass heißt von morgens bis abends riden.
Aber nur wenns wetter mitspielt.  
Es war gut dass Gestren das Treffen war weil es heute ******* da oben gewesen wäre.
Servus Björn


----------



## Maui (4. April 2004)

Freeridedragon schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> Wann kommen mal die Billa von gestern ins Netz?
> Cool dass jetzt Ferien sind,dass heißt von morgens bis abends riden.
> Aber nur wenns wetter mitspielt.
> ...



jans ruhig kommt schon noch .

ihr könnt euch so langsam überlegen ob, bei watt (DH/Dual) und wann ihr 2004 rennluft schnuppern wollt.

gruss maui


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (4. April 2004)

ich fands auch ganz witzig gestern.

was macht de northshore?


----------



## Blingfisch (4. April 2004)

ey mädels wo steht denn der nosth-shore??
dat ding muss ich doch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Maui (4. April 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ey mädels wo steht denn der nosth-shore??
> dat ding muss ich doch mal ausprobieren!




da bischte doch se alt dafür cheffe.

mach erst mal dein profil bild feddisch

frag mal max der kennst ich aus da im wald

 Maui


----------



## Freeridedragon (5. April 2004)

Tach,
der Northshore wurde nochmal erweitert so um 3 Meter.
Morgen gehen wir nochmal dran.  
Der Northshore steht in der Nähe vom Schwarzenbergbad (Totobad).
Servus Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. April 2004)

hi chef, 

du bist immer noch der beste!
am besten mach noch ne anfahrtsskizze dabei und schreib noch die anschriften der hauptbastler dabei!   
mann, hier gibts PRIVATE MESSAGES!!!!! (du hast mich hoffentlich verstanden)

p.s.: wir warten auf unsre kohle!!!! fahr bevor de hämmern gehst lieber nochmal auffe bank, sonst vergisstes wieder!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. April 2004)

moin jungs, hab mein fotoalbum upgedated!

see here 

ahoi, euer dj!


----------

